# I’m looking to start a yard haunt, but…



## Graha cracker (3 mo ago)

I’m looking to start a yard haunt next year, but I’m worried that people may get rowdy and break props, litter, etc. any thoughts on how to keep it safe? Thanks☺


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here are some tips that have worked for us:


Set up AND take down on Halloween. Makes for a long day and a bit of a tiring one, but it hugely minimizes the risk of anything being damaged (either by rowdy types or Mother Nature) or being spirited away from your yard.
Always have at least one person out in the yard when folks are around. We actually really enjoy doing this because we get to chat with our visitors, many of whom stop by every year.
Use a fence to put a little distance between props and visitors. There are a number of tutorials on line for making cemetery-style fencing that enhances the look of the yard and reduces the chances of someone cutting through the display (very important if you have extension cords scattered about to run lights, foggers, animatronics, etc.)


----------



## Graha cracker (3 mo ago)

RoxyBlue said:


> Here are some tips that have worked for us:
> 
> 
> Set up AND take down on Halloween. Makes for a long day and a bit of a tiring one, but it hugely minimizes the risk of anything being damaged (either by rowdy types or Mother Nature) or being spirited away from your yard.
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

I guess it also depends a bit on what type of atmosphere you create and what type is generally existing in your neighborhood. If you have, and work to set the atmosphere of, a generally 'kid friendly' experience where you get mainly a trickle of families / kids who are viewing your yard from set walkways, then that is probably going to be pretty low key / safe. Though on the other hand if you have more of a teenage / 20-something crowd and let large groups interact directly with your props in somewhat of an 'unsupervised' manner, then that would be more possibility for things to get out of hand.

If you've ever been to, or have the chance - check out and consider a pro haunted house. You'll notice there are generally lots of IR cameras around - so the operators can 'see' in even dark rooms and any type of fragile / delicate prop is generally sealed off behind some sort of glass, wire, etc. Most anything you come in contact with is going to be plywood, 2x4's, etc. 

But either way, lots of knowledge here, so be sure to post back thoughts / ideas and of course pics of the progress!


----------



## Graha cracker (3 mo ago)

corey872 said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> I guess it also depends a bit on what type of atmosphere you create and what type is generally existing in your neighborhood. If you have, and work to set the atmosphere of, a generally 'kid friendly' experience where you get mainly a trickle of families / kids who are viewing your yard from set walkways, then that is probably going to be pretty low key / safe. Though on the other hand if you have more of a teenage / 20-something crowd and let large groups interact directly with your props in somewhat of an 'unsupervised' manner, then that would be more possibility for things to get out of hand.
> 
> ...


Cool! Thanks!


----------

